
Show HN: MIDI Chlorian – Online MIDI Player - Yahivin
https://danielx.net/chlorian/
======
Yahivin
Greetings friends, I made this online MIDI player because most OSes no longer
have MIDI players included. Now you can simply go to a web page, drop in some
MIDI files, and play them back accurately.

I hope you find this interesting, and I'll be glad to answer any questions
about the tech :)

~~~
Joyfield
What samples was used? GUS?

~~~
Yahivin
The default soundfont used is from here
[https://github.com/DriverPackSolution/DP_Sound_Creative/blob...](https://github.com/DriverPackSolution/DP_Sound_Creative/blob/master/Creative/AllXP/CR25/Addon/Ct4mgm.sf2)

Under the hamburger menu there is a pulldown where you can select alternative
soudfonts.

